# Cannot Display Video Mode



## Maggz (Jun 27, 2003)

When I boot my live CD distro my moniter goes black and says Cannot Display this Video Mode. Im new to linux so im kind of stumped.. Any help would be apreciated


----------



## vtel57 (Jul 12, 2004)

System and monitor specs would help us to help you. Thanks...


----------



## haswalt (Nov 22, 2004)

does your linus then boot after that?

my monitors at home display this on windows XP Pro because i have my monitor modes set to digital yet using VGA connectors which are not supportive of digital video modes.


----------



## Maggz (Jun 27, 2003)

linux boots it goes through all the console stuff loading drivers and then says Live! syem login followed by the error. moniter is a dell and @ 1024x768 default rez


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

This is a common problem in Linux which has generic drivers instead of vendor supplied drivers.

The distro will try to match the video card with the generic drivers available and also the scanning frequencies of the monitor.

The mismatch of video card can be cured by trying different generic drivers. "vesa" is one to try if others fail.

The mismatch of the Linux selected monitor frequencies can be cured by substituting the vertical and horizontal frequencies with those supplied by the monitor manufacturer for your set.

I have installed 100+ distros and on at least 6 different computers and survive without ever needing to get a driver other than whose provided by the distros. I am a living example to show that the Linux system does work in practice.

The configuration of video and monitor is always stored in /etc/X11/xorg.conf which can be edited in root console. If you have a problem during installation before xorg.conf has been written out then go for text mode installation to avoid the breakdown in communication.

The nice thing about Linux is if you find one setting works then all other Linux will work as well for that setting.


----------



## Melquiades (May 5, 2007)

xconf might also be trying to force a resolution/refresh rate that your monitor cannot handle. a simple way to change x server resolutions when you get that "cannot display" error is *ctrl + alt + "+" (plus sign) or "-" (minus sign)* to show lower or higher resolutions, respectively.

Try that before you start playing with your xorg.conf files

you can also restart the x server with *ctrl+alt+backspace*

 Keep us posted


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

Actually

*ctrl+alt+backspace* is to go into terminal mode when you are having a display problem.

*startx* is to start x server from the terminal mode.

With the above one can hoop between the two to edit the xorg.conf repeatedly by trial and error until the display is brought to perfection.

The video driver is in the "Device" section next to the parameter "Driver"

The monitor frequencies can be found next to "HorizSync" and "VertRefresh" statements.

Some distros may have "xorgconfig" program loaded so that you can configure the x server in terminal mode by typing 

```
xorgconfig
```


----------



## Melquiades (May 5, 2007)

saikee said:


> Actually
> 
> *ctrl+alt+backspace* is to go into terminal mode when you are having a display problem.
> 
> *startx* is to start x server from the terminal mode.


ctrl+alt+backspace *restarts* xserver.

The "Cannot Display Video Mode" is caused by xorg.conf popping a default video resolution that the monitor cannot show (i've had that problem before).

In this case, you are right, "ctrl+alt+backspace" is not going to get him anywhere, because x server will restart with the same parameters. However, if he is using the LiveCD, it's probably easier and more time effective to change the resolution on the fly, and not mess with xorg.conf, specially if he is new to linux and just wants to test it out.


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

Depending on the distro the command *ctrl+alt+backspace* will drop into the terminal mode first. However many distros, especially those based on debian, will try to load the x server back immediately. Thus it may depend on the run level set up for the user by the Linux.


----------



## nodaprogrammer (May 24, 2007)

I am having the same problem. Actually my first problem is I am brand new to Linux. I installed Fedora Core 6 from DVD. Everything went fine. Then on the first boot up as it starts I get the cannot display this video mode on my 17in Dell monitor. I tried the alt ctrl backspace thing.... nothing...sometimes it breifly shows a local host login screen but only for a second or 2 then back to the cannot display thing. Tried the alt ctl + and - thing... nothing.... any ideas out there?


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

Try ctrl+alt+F1


----------

